# Diamond Memory Lane jr and more in the works!



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

It's looks like they had a prototype at NAMM 11, they are also working on a Germanium Boost and a drive pedal! They have some clips posted up on Facebook. Some more in on the website.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Pedals with 3-5 knobs are my fave. They seem more easily tweakable on the fly (free-form jams/recording sessions) than those with programming features or infinite control over the myriad tonal parameters. Depends on what you're gunning for though, as I know gigging musicians that like to obsess over every little detail or have their effects for their set lists fully pre-programmed in advance.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

It's now available!










Diamond Guitar Pedals

They also posted some clips!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's a demo fresh out off PGS's oven!

[video=youtube;bhQOtPsFbEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhQOtPsFbEs[/video]


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

So, the $10,000 question is: How Much $$ ? 


the MSRP is $279 - what's that street?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------

